# Unable to "Go Online"



## daveyhh3 (May 14, 2015)

Hey All!

Just got approved to drive Uber for Indianapolis, and I'm excited to start. I've had a fairly easy time navigating the pages and getting my information set up, but I'm currently stuck when trying to Go Online.

The issue is when I hit "Go Online" I'm asked to verify my tax information, which has been done multiple times. Just to try and bypass that screen, I re-fill my information (SSN, Bank Information, ETC) but a network error always pops up.

I've tried completing it online through partners uber website, but still it says network error and wont let me online.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hunchback High (May 14, 2015)

I had the same issue for the first couple days (I finally got on and started driving last night). You don't mention what operating system you have but looks like an iPhone. Here's what Uber help/and my own experience might help:

1. Erase the app
2. Restart the phone
3. Go to settings/general/reset/Reset Network settings and reset network settings
4. On your computer go to vault uber com (that's vault followed by a dotty thing followed by uber followed by another dotty thing and then com). You should be able to log in. It's the same information as your banking, tax and address verification. Most likely here you will see that your information is actually in there. You see like for your SSN XXX-XXX-XX34. If the last two digits of your number are the ones you entered. It's all set.
5. Reinstall app (t uber com/ios)
6. Go back to website (on your computer) and try to log in again. It might take several attempts by refreshing to actually get it to login. You will get many server error warnings but will eventually fix (I went to our support center here and it's a known issue)
7. Update all your profile information there. Add photo and phone number. And photos of your vehicle if you haven't done so yet. WARNINGS: All your photos you upload for vehicle will upload UPSIDE DOWN regardless of the original orientation (I tried both ways). Also WARNING once you upload a profile pic it CAN NOT be changed (at least I can't find a way to). So if you get an error don't try by uploading a different photo unless you would be happy with that as a profile pic. A squarish picture works best (it seems to distort (stretch) the standard iphone photo.
8. Go back to the app when all completed and log in again.
9. If you're lucky the endless tax/paperwork loop will now be gone. If not LOG OUT, manually kill the app and try again.
10. Once online and it says "Press to Go Online" it will probably ask you about music. This, for me at least, was another endless loop of a single question about an AUX plug and cable.
11. Answer the question. LOG OUT
12. Keep trying to login. After about 8 or 9 tries I got in correctly.

Hopefully this helps! It's frustrating but it's not just you (if that helps  )


----------

